# WTB used SWF Quick Change Cap System



## ArthurNava

I would like to buy a used SWF quick change cap system for my machine. If anyone has one available please let me know.


----------



## tfalk

Keep an eye on digitsmith.com, these pop up occasionally over there...


----------



## WLGT

Would it be worth listing my Barudan Parts over there as well? Anybody have a good way to quantify prices for things without using eBay?


----------



## ArthurNava

I called SWF to see how much a new cap driver cost, apparently they go for around 14-1500. I had only given a deposit on the SWF machine that came without the cap driver and decided not to buy it. I'm now in the market for a single head Barudan machine, which is a brand that I'm actually familiar with and have used for some time now. I'll be keeping my eye on Digitsmith to see if any machine comes up for sale.


----------



## Dan41

ArthurNava said:


> I would like to buy a used SWF quick change cap system for my machine. If anyone has one available please let me know.


I have one I also have some cap frames by hoop tec for swf email me at 
[email protected] or text me at 706-847-7967


----------

